# Ordering Synapse Carbon 5 105 tomorrow



## Buzzatronic (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm going to be ordering a 2014 Synapse Carbon 5 105 tomorrow after riding 8 different bikes over the last week. (Scott, Felt, Giant, Trek)

Anything I should be aware of before I hand over my credit card?


----------



## Vince77 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi,

I have the 2014 Carbon 6 105. These now have the 25.4mm diameter seatpost, if you wanted to change it there are very few options available with a decent amount of setback.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Have you look at the Super six?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Buzzatronic said:


> I'm going to be ordering a 2014 Synapse Carbon 5 105 tomorrow after riding 8 different bikes over the last week. (Scott, Felt, Giant, Trek)
> 
> Anything I should be aware of before I hand over my credit card?


Have you chosen your pedals (thus shoes) yet?


----------



## Buzzatronic (Mar 18, 2013)

zamboni said:


> Have you look at the Super six?


I did not ride one since I'm looking for a slightly more relaxed/endurance fit since I don't plan on racing and am kinda an old guy (40).


----------



## Buzzatronic (Mar 18, 2013)

tednugent said:


> Have you chosen your pedals (thus shoes) yet?


Right now I have Shimano M540 SPD pedals on my commuter and M530's on my single speed. I plan on sticking with SPD for this bike so I need to decide on if I wanna get another pair of M540s or upgrade to something like M980s to save some weight. I'm not sure the savings is worth the price tho.

I could also go with A600's but they are single sided which I've had problems with in the past. :/


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

40 is not old what are you talking about? Go try the Super Six an you might enjoy the ride.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

zamboni said:


> 40 is not old what are you talking about? Go try the Super Six an you might enjoy the ride.


Not every wants a racing geometry frame.

Let him enjoy his synapse


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Both are wonderful bikes, which to choose is more a matter of personal preference than age.


----------



## Buzzatronic (Mar 18, 2013)

tednugent said:


> Not every wants a racing geometry frame.
> 
> Let him enjoy his synapse


I'm certainly not opposed to a more aggressive geo in the future, but I wanna take it slow. I'm coming from a Jamis Bosanova which is pretty upright. Maybe the next bike will be a SuperSix or similar if I get into more competitive riding. Right now 60% of my riding is commuting (but I try to ride fast for fitness) and group ride events.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Make the right call.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

The Synapse is a fine bike. Ride the hell out of it, and post some pics.

40 is NOT old!!! I know; I was at that point 16 years ago. So, keep riding.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

jeepsouth said:


> The Synapse is a fine bike. Ride the hell out of it, and post some pics.
> 
> 40 is NOT old!!! I know; I was at that point 16 years ago. So, keep riding.:thumbsup:


I think you chose a good entry level bike. It comes with Shimano wheels which is an additional benefit. Shimano makes good wheels so no need to upgrade that.


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just ordered a Synapse 5 Friday! The all black one. Cant wait.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

JC650 said:


> I just ordered a Synapse 5 Friday! The all black one. Cant wait.


Congrats!! Hope you get years of enjoyment from it.

Post some pics when you get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

jeepsouth said:


> Congrats!! Hope you get years of enjoyment from it.
> 
> Post some pics when you get it. :thumbsup:


Ty, it was my reward to myself for losing 80lbs, you bet I will!


----------



## Buzzatronic (Mar 18, 2013)

JC650 said:


> Ty, it was my reward to myself for losing 80lbs, you bet I will!


Congrats! My reward for losing 80lbs in 2012 was my current bike. The new Synapse is my reward for keeping it off in 2013 and riding 5,600mi from Feb to Dec.


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

Buzzatronic said:


> Congrats! My reward for losing 80lbs in 2012 was my current bike. The new Synapse is my reward for keeping it off in 2013 and riding 5,600mi from Feb to Dec.


Congrats to you to, it sure is hard work but well worth it! Mine should be in early next week. I didn't ride that many miles but I feel like I ran that many on the treadmill!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

JC650 said:


> Ty, it was my reward to myself for losing 80lbs, you bet I will!



Did you divorce a small woman or go on a diet? either way it is impressive!


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

Donn12 said:


> Did you divorce a small woman or go on a diet? either way it is impressive!


Thanks lol, I don't like to call it a diet as much as I'd like to call it a change in lifestyle. I'm a much happier person to, that was an unexpected side effect.


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations! You are going to love your new Synapse. Good job on the weight too. I've lost 30lbs since I got my 2012 Synapse. I'm hoping to hit your number (80lbs) buy the end of summer but I'll be happy if I just lose another 30.


----------



## miahallen (Dec 4, 2013)

WOW, I just have to say that you guys are really inspirational with your weight loss stories...well done, its extremely impressive and it makes me so happy to hear that more and more people are waking up to the unhealthy lifestyle we've been sold. Congratulations!  I only have about 20 lbs to loose, so I have a head start, but it still seems like a great challenge...but if you guys did it, I know I can too!


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

miahallen said:


> WOW, I just have to say that you guys are really inspirational with your weight loss stories...well done, its extremely impressive and it makes me so happy to hear that more and more people are waking up to the unhealthy lifestyle we've been sold. Congratulations!  I only have about 20 lbs to loose, so I have a head start, but it still seems like a great challenge...but if you guys did it, I know I can too!


Thanks, its lots of hard work but well worth it. I never set out with 80 in mind I just took it 10lbs at a time. Good luck to you!


----------



## tesla1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Is there an aftermarket seatpost for the 2014 Synapse that allows more setback than the 20mm stock?


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

zamboni said:


> 40 is not old what are you talking about? Go try the Super Six an you might enjoy the ride.


Exactly. Posters have scared people into thinking they can't ride a race bike geo.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

tesla1 said:


> Is there an aftermarket seatpost for the 2014 Synapse that allows more setback than the 20mm stock?


Ritchey Logic has 25mm setback.... I think available in the 30.9 diamter Cannondale uses.

Why not go to your LBS to confirm?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

tednugent said:


> Ritchey Logic has 25mm setback.... I think available in the 30.9 diamter Cannondale uses.
> 
> Why not go to your LBS to confirm?


The 2014 Synapses use 25.4mm seatposts, hence the rarity of options...

But 20mm vs 25mm, depending of the head design, it can be nothing. Some clamps are grabbing the rails with a longer top clamp and limit fore-aft adjustability so some 20mm setback posts can actually have the saddle pushed back further than other brands 30mm setback posts...


----------

